# GForce Anti-Wheelhop Level 1 Half Shaft Install



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Installed my new G-Force Engineering Anti-Wheelhop Level 1 Axle on my goat today. Installed on the passenger side.



Took most of the hop away. In fact, it took all traces of any hop in 1st gear completely away, but I still get some hop (not nearly as much) as soon as I slam second and it lets go. But I attribute that to the 90k mile, 9 year old suspension which badly needs changed. Good product, but I had a so-so experience customer service wise. I'd still recommend the company and product as they were moving and very busy.


----------



## jesseg0106 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bout how long is the install on that I just bought my gto and am trying to swap out and upgrade suspension first before I go for performance just put in a big brake conversion kit.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

About half an hour. I had an impact and a friend to put the trans in/out of gear to loosen/torque bolts.


----------



## jesseg0106 (Apr 12, 2013)

That's not too bad brakes took me half a day trying to figure it out ha ha. Brake line kept rubbing against the front tires when I turned but I ran into this forum and read a fix on that


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

What brake kit did you go with?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The axle helps but is no cure. I have the axle, all bushings, springs, drag bags, Koni shoicks, Harrop cover, drive shaft, engine torque stiffener, tranny mount mod and sways with 285 tires on 9" wide rims and can still get a little stutter. The more power you add the more you have to Bandaid it. IRS is meant to be a great street and handling suspension not a drag/launch one.


----------

